# New to IWC, looking at a 3706? Suggestions / help?



## Darksheer (May 18, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm new to what IWC has for its offereings, at least for older models but thinking about the IWC 3706 as one I really would like to pick up. I have google'd around and haven't found much for information on them. I'm trying to figure out what models / variants of them there were, what would be the standards straps / bracelets that would come wit it, etc. I tired using IWC Workbook Search, but there wasn't any information provided for the models (don't know if the site was down / doing maintenance).

Also, if anyone has any guidance on how they are doing on the market (going up in price, going down in price). Whats an acceptable price for one (good condition + box + papers, etc). I have seen a couple for sale here on the forum, but they are fairly old so don't know if the pricing is 'current'.

Here is what I'm looking at:









Thanks in advance.


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

Cannot comment on many parts but I can highly recommend the 3706 classic dial (non-Spitfire) on Mk.I. bracelet - I think it's the most classic Fliegerchrono (together with the Doppelchrono and the LE QP variants). Just my two cents.


----------



## JP Chestnut (Apr 12, 2011)

Robertus said:


> Cannot comment on many parts but I can highly recommend the 3706 classic dial (non-Spitfire) on Mk.I. bracelet - I think it's the most classic Fliegerchrono (together with the Doppelchrono and the LE QP variants). Just my two cents.


Great advice. I too would skip the Spitfire version in the first post and check out the classic dial. Even though this watch is considered a little small (39mm) by today's standards, I think it's much nicer than the 3717 (still nice but less classic) or the 3777 (tripple date FTL). The more classic square hour hand is really a must for me.

If you do pick one up, make sure to find one on the bracelet. It will end up being much cheaper in the long run (I see five Mark XV bracelets for sale for each 3706 and that's reflected in the price), and will be *much* easier to sell later. The bracelet is wonderful by the way - much nicer than the clearly cheaper to produce Mark XVI and 3717 versions.

I was on the hunt for a 3706 but have decided to pick up a 3713 (42mm double chrono) instead. It looks basically identical but is a good bit more rare which appeals to me. Good luck on your search. Be careful you either get a watch with the correct factory finish or get a heavy discount for a poorly polished model.

I can't (won't) speak on the specifics of your pricing question, but I would say this model (the classic dial at least) is going up in price for a mint to near mint watch. As new model prices increase beyond reason, it seems that well regarded old models see a bump in price as well - just look at the AT 3536. Take a look at Chrono24.com for current worldwide pricing, which depends heavily on condition of course.


----------



## Vahalis (May 15, 2011)

Darksheer said:


> I tired using IWC Workbook Search, but there wasn't any information provided for the models (don't know if the site was down / doing maintenance).


Note that the workbooks prior to 2006 only work with Explorer.


----------



## Darksheer (May 18, 2012)

Vahalis said:


> Note that the workbooks prior to 2006 only work with Explorer.


Ahhh. Now that's just silly. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## mosizzle (Jun 14, 2011)

Robertus said:


> Cannot comment on many parts but I can highly recommend the 3706 classic dial (non-Spitfire) on Mk.I. bracelet - I think it's the most classic Fliegerchrono (together with the Doppelchrono and the LE QP variants). Just my two cents.


how can you tell the difference between the classic dial and spitfire dial?


----------



## JP Chestnut (Apr 12, 2011)

mosizzle said:


> how can you tell the difference between the classic dial and spitfire dial?


It's very easy. Spitfires have a shiny dial with gold surrounding the hour markers. The classic dial is matte with everything painted directly to the dial. A quick google search will show you exactly what I mean.


----------



## fiddletown (May 14, 2006)

I have to say that I like my 3706 Spitfire very much. The guilloche treatment on the dial gives it something of an Art Deco look that I like. I've had mine since about 2005 and have been very pleased by its performance.










The Classic Chronograph is also a very nice looking watch. I don't have the 3706 Classic, but I like my 3717 Classic (42mm). It's sort of a larger version of the 3706, but I believe the hands on the 3706 Classic are a different shape.



















The IWC bracelet is an excellent design. I wore the Spitfire on the bracelet for a while, but I prefer the looks of it on a strap.










The nicest of the IWC bracelets, IMHO, is the new one. It allows easy adjustment without tools. That comes in very handy in warm weather when the bracelet can become uncomfortably snug (I don't like a watch on a bracelet to be too loose). For that reason, I bought my new 3777 on the bracelet.










Obviously, I'm a fan of the IWC Pilot Chronographs.


----------



## JP Chestnut (Apr 12, 2011)

Superb post by fiddletown. I applaud your dedication the IWC Pilot's line. I haven't had a chance to check out the 3777 bracelet and yours is the first photo that shows the new clasp - it appears to have some micro adjustment. Would you consider doing a short review?


----------



## fiddletown (May 14, 2006)

JP Chestnut said:


> .... I haven't had a chance to check out the 3777 bracelet and yours is the first photo that shows the new clasp - it appears to have some micro adjustment. Would you consider doing a short review?


I guess a short review wouldn't be a bad idea. And yes, the clasp has some micro adjustment -- it looks like about 1.5 links worth in 7 increments.

I just took a few more photos showing the clasp off better and will post a short review in a day or so.


----------



## fiddletown (May 14, 2006)

JP Chestnut said:


> ... I haven't had a chance to check out the 3777 bracelet and yours is the first photo that shows the new clasp - it appears to have some micro adjustment. Would you consider doing a short review?


I've posted a short review of the 377704 here: A New Pilot in the House.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

slightly OT but didnt want to open a thread for this...is the 3706 a model that was produced previous to IWC being purchased by Richemont?


----------



## Robertus (Mar 22, 2006)

martin_blank said:


> slightly OT but didnt want to open a thread for this...is the 3706 a model that was produced previous to IWC being purchased by Richemont?


I think so.


----------



## Vahalis (May 15, 2011)

martin_blank said:


> slightly OT but didnt want to open a thread for this...is the 3706 a model that was produced previous to IWC being purchased by Richemont?


Yes, the 3706 was produced from 1994-2005 and IWC was acquired by Richemont in 2000.


----------

